# MAC Veluxe Pearl swatches



## KarlaSugar (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know if I mentioned this in my Matte post, but I went and swatched every shadow at my counter, arranged by texture/finish.  Here are the Veluxe Pearls.


----------

